# Endometriosis: 68% misdiagnosed



## AIRPLANE (Mar 15, 2004)

This is a very good write-up by an endometriosis patient advocate about the sorry state of gynecology when it comes to this condition. She has written many other good ones about this subject. She had endometriosis herself but wasn't diagnosed until 22 years after having had a hysterectomy which did not provide relief. I wasn't surprised by the various misdiagnosis examples that are given by patients and of course IBS is one of them. The average primary care Dr, gastroenterologist and gynecologist still seem unwilling to consider that gastrointestinal problems are a very common symptom of endometriosis, yet I have heard that 90% of the women who were eventually diagnosed with endometriosis had had digestive issues as their first symptom. Also, one patient mentioned that she was misdiagnosed with ovarian cancer and was getting her affairs in order but later on it turned out to be endometriosis.

https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/endometriosis-68-misdiagnosed-i-told-had-piles-yes-really-petersen/?published=t


----------

